
This Meme Does Not Exist - Ai Generated Memes - uptown
https://imgflip.com/ai-meme
======
pjdorrell
[https://thisxdoesnotexist.com/](https://thisxdoesnotexist.com/)

All we need now is a "this 'does not exist site' does not exist" site.

------
salamanderman
I do like when it breaks the 4th wall
[https://imgflip.com/i/3yxzau](https://imgflip.com/i/3yxzau)

------
teekert
I'm a bit of a sucker for memes, but clicking around a bit I feel it often
misses the boat, I think because what makes a good meme is very subtle, it
deviates from the meme's normal use, in an unexpected way... But not to much
as there is always a right and wrong use of a meme... Still fun though. I
liked this one: One does not simply stop making memes... it's surprising
because it is so meta, on that very site. It's rare among those ai memes
though.

~~~
pjbk
Fun indeed. Some of them may even come in handy:
[https://imgflip.com/i/3yuikf](https://imgflip.com/i/3yuikf),
[https://imgflip.com/i/3yumf1](https://imgflip.com/i/3yumf1)

------
_bxg1
This twitter thread has lots of gems people have found:
[https://twitter.com/kthorjensen/status/1255238788311367683?s...](https://twitter.com/kthorjensen/status/1255238788311367683?s=20)

~~~
ujki1
I wonder if some of these are just complete images picked from the training
set. For instance, this seems too good to have been generated:
[https://twitter.com/GoodKingSolomon/status/12552790818196848...](https://twitter.com/GoodKingSolomon/status/1255279081819684866)

------
bitwize
On the one hand the memes aren't very funny, but on the other this is about
what you'd expect from a science fiction depiction of "teaching a computer how
to be funny".

~~~
shijie
This one was fantastic tho

[https://i.imgflip.com/3z3opl.jpg](https://i.imgflip.com/3z3opl.jpg)

------
ImpressiveWebs
This was genuinely funny:

[https://imgflip.com/i/3z00lt](https://imgflip.com/i/3z00lt)

------
muttled
A few of them were funny. I wonder how many were essentially re-created from
the training set.

------
memming
This sounds like a scam to me.

------
rozab
Weed eater

